# How to Install AArch64 FreeBSD



## BSDHero (Feb 15, 2019)

Hello guys, 
I need help to install FreeBSD 12.0 AArch64 On QEMU 
And which file I must download for qemu emulation 
Can you help me please?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2019)

FreeBSD/ARM Project
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				











						FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE Announcement
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				





			Index of /ftp/releases/ISO-IMAGES/12.0/


----------



## BSDHero (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks i'm Following this guide to install Freebsd/QEMU https://wiki.freebsd.org/arm64/QEMU
I Have 2 errors with running commands :-

1-
 qemu-system-aarch64 -m 2096M -cpu cortex-a57 -M virt  \


> -bios QEMU_EFI.fd -serial telnet::4444,server -nographic \
> -drive if=none,file=freebsd.img,id=hd0 \
> -device virtio-blk-device,drive=hd0 \
> -device virtio-net-device,netdev=net0 \
> -netdev user,id=net0


WARNING: Image format was not specified for 'freebsd.img' and probing guessed raw.
         Automatically detecting the format is dangerous for raw images, write operations on block 0 will be restricted.
         Specify the 'raw' format explicitly to remove the restrictions.
QEMU 2.11.1 monitor - type 'help' for more information
(qemu) qemu-system-aarch64: -serial telnet::4444,server: info: QEMU waiting for connection on: disconnected:telnet:0.0.0.0:4444,server

---------------------------------------------------------------------
2-
 qemu-system-aarch64 -m 4096M -cpu host,pmu=off -M virt,gic-version=3 \


> -bios QEMU_EFI.fd -serial telnet::4444,server -nographic \
> -drive if=none,file=freebsd.img,id=hd0 \
> -device virtio-blk-device,drive=hd0 \
> --enable-kvm


qemu-system-aarch64: -machine accel=kvm: No accelerator found

Can you help me please


----------



## Toolforger (Feb 18, 2019)

(1) is just a warning. I'm not 100% sure but I suspect it's thinking that the situation is suspiciously close to running the VM off the real harddisk. I suspect there have been incidents where the VM was running an installer, and suddenly the real harddisk was repartitioned and set up with a new operating system. (Is it really running off that freebsd.img file? Then the situation should be fine, just explicitly tell it that the format is "raw" to silence the warning.)
(2) "No accelerator found" might mean that the host is e.g. amd64 but the guest is ARM, so it needs to do a full CPU emulation in software. Expect the thing to be really, really slow.

Note that I'm making just educated guesses from general knowledge about qemu. Somebody with personal experience of using and running aarch64 VMs would be able to speak with more authority.


----------

